# Stitch Counter



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been knitting for many years and am used to using straight needles. I count rows when needed using one of those round stitch counter on the end of the needle. I am about to start a project using circular needles and was wondering how folks count the rows and stitches when there is no "end". Thanks.


----------



## delgami (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a paper. I am now working on circular needles and my stitch ends in 120 so when I have to start a new row I write down the row I start. I hope this helps!


----------



## Charity Knitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I found a small chain from a key chain and threaded it though the round counter, then I used it as my marker (I was knitting in the round). It took a little getting use to, but it worked. I have also used the round counter on my circular needles when I was knitting back and forth on circular needles. You just have to watch that the counter doesn't slip off. 

Charity Knitter


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I either use paper to mark rows as I finish them or use a hand held stitch marker. If there is any kind of pattern repeat I find paper easier to keep track of where I am. I also use sticky notes attached to the pattern. It all depends on what I'm knitting.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. My original thought was to use the round stitch counter and attach it to the work with a safety pin/stitch holder. I guess there is no specific knitting "tool" for this purpose.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Charity Knitter said:


> I found a small chain from a key chain and threaded it though the round counter, then I used it as my marker (I was knitting in the round). It took a little getting use to, but it worked. I have also used the round counter on my circular needles when I was knitting back and forth on circular needles. You just have to watch that the counter doesn't slip off.
> 
> Charity Knitter


I just said to somebody _yesterday_ that I needed to invent a combination stitch marker/row counter! Looks like you've already done that! Guess I can check it off my list. Now I've got to go find one of those chain thingies...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. My original thought was to use the round stitch counter and attach it to the work with a safety pin/stitch holder. I guess there is no specific knitting "tool" for this purpose.


I attach a row counter to the front of my work with a stitch holder sometimes. I've also heard of people putting their row counters on a necklace or a long loop of yarn to wear around their neck so it is always handy.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

heres one of the chain ones on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/No-Hands-Knitting-Chain-Row-Counter-/370496271926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56434c7636

but, I will bet any link chain that would fit the needles would work.

heres another version 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CLIP-ROW-ROUND-COUNTER-1-99-KNITTING-CROCHET-/130503041154?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item1e62966082


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently did a lace shawl. Lots of rows to count. So, I put a stitch counter cylinder on a necklace and hung it around my neck. So when starting a new row, just change the number. When you get get to row 100, then I put a (1) on my paper pattern and start over with 1.

It works for me and can put the necklace in with my yarn when I put it away. Always have to lock it up. Kittums, just loves yarn and needles.

Knittykitty - TX


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

As some of you know I finished that massive cape..and simply used a sheet of paper to keep track of my rows. Cheap, low tech and readily available.


----------



## mandymoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi i use a metal tally counter,they use them to count people you just click the button each time you do a row.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

For any of you who are 'tech' savvy, there is an app on the Apple store site for "1,2,3 KNIT" which keeps count on your iphone or ipod. Works for me!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

TammyK said:


> lenorehf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestions. My original thought was to use the round stitch counter and attach it to the work with a safety pin/stitch holder. I guess there is no specific knitting "tool" for this purpose.
> ...


Hi TammyK
I love the idea of putting a row counter on a necklace. I am going to look out for a suitable row counter and necklace to wear when I am with my knitting friends and see what they say about it. Maybe this could be a new 'trend' for knitters. It could be another way of meeting other knitters when we are out and about if it was a suitable row counter to wear 'out'. lol :-D

Anyway, TammyK, I love your idea.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a row counter that works for circulars or straight. Knit Picks has on and I know it can be found other places. Here is the one from KP. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80585


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a stitch marker to mark every 10 rows or the last row of a pattern.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

a friend of mine gave me two patterns (which I can't find right now) to make her a row counter for her knitting. It was easy to make. I took 10 of the large (8 or 9 mm) jump rings and linked them together and then put 10 beads on a wire with a charm on one end and attached the other end with a small loop to the end of the 10 rings. Then I sewed a small set of beads togehter on elastic cord so I could slide these along the beads. Each bead represents one set of ten rows; each ring represents a row. As you circular knit and get to the end/beginning of the next row, just move your needle to the next ring and when you get to the last ring, move it back to the first and drop your beaded ring down a bead on the other side. I hope that makes sense. It works well and I've made several with different charms to go with the personality of the recipient.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the counter from knitpicks. It is cheap and easy to slide around with the circs. Also I have used the one that you have and it works ok too.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll have to try the iphone app. But as I thought there is nothing specific for circular needles. Thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladies,
When I am sitting in the old recliner, I use straight pins with fancy heads and when I get to the next row, I take a pin and put it in the other arm of the chair. Sounds kind of simple but it works for me.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to have the best row, stitch and pattern counter. It was on a small board and had pegs that you could move along as you proceeded with pattern. My Pups got a hold of it years ago and have been unable to locate or find another one. It was the best! I currently use the clicker type, or as others have said, a piece of paper and pencil/pen to keep track. Still on the lookout for the one I had years ago......


----------



## granmaknit (Apr 8, 2011)

They make stitch counters that have a circle at the top like a stitch marker for this purpose. I am knitting a sweater in the round and this is what I use to count rows. I think it is made by clover. Hope that helps.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

granmaknt-Thanks. Someone else posted a link to that one but I'm not sure how one would use it on circulars. Can you help?


----------



## marydore (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh this is way too cool because it works with patterns. I would definitely recommend if you are techy!!


----------



## marydore (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I meant the 123 Knit Apple App is really cool - Also, there is a flat counter from Clover that works great - it looks like the counter I used to use when I golfed. Runs about $10 and you can wear as necklace if you want! Now I find knitting much more rewarding than golf


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, When I use circular needles I found one just like the one you use on straight needles with a ring attached to it. My one friend seen it somewhere and told me about it. I got it at Joanns. I went to "Simplicity.com" and they sell needles and notions for BOYE needles and they have it for $3.99. Which I'll have to order a couple more. I cann't find the one I did have, I think a certain cat must of thought it was a toy or something.


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

They make a row counter for circular needles...check out www.knitpicks.com and look under Accessories. I use mine all of the time! Good luck!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I use one of those little red clicker counters....mine is made by clover. I tried the paper, but for some reason I seem to remember to click better then to write....plus this way I only have to keep track of one item instead of a pencil and paper


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just bought a beautiful beaded bracelet on etsy.com that is actually a row counter. It has 2 rows of glass beads. one row is clear glass, the other is aqua. There are 9 clear beads. You push one bead through a stretchy ring for each row you finish. when you get to row 10. you push the 9 clear beads back to start position and push 1 aqua bead through. this bead is worth 10 rows. I hope I'm explaining it well enough. 11 rows would be 1 aqua and 1 clear and so on. You can keep track of up to 99 rows. There are a few sellers on etsy that make these, just type in row counter bracelet under the handmade category.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I have a row counter that works for circulars or straight. Knit Picks has on and I know it can be found other places. Here is the one from KP. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80585


These are great & can also serve as a stitch marker at the beginning of the row so you can't forget to change the numbers each time around. I found that when I was trying to write things down, I'd sometimes forget & then be really messed up later.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I used a stitch counter when I first started knitting. I did not like it. I have been using paper ever since.


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

I have one of the stitch holders I wear around my neck. It helps me


----------



## 16398 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a counter but have never used it. I use heavy thread or cotton string, in a variety of colors. Cut lengths about 4" long, fold in half and tie a knot about half way. I mark the juncture of the beginning of each new row with one color and it travels up the knitting. I then use a different colored loop and using a crochet hook, I loop it through the first stitch of row 10 (or whatever number you want to use for counting purposes) and pull the tail through the string's loop. Then add a loop after ten rows. You can see the distance between the markers and they're easy to remove at the end of the project. I also use string markers when doing patterns of cables or other stitches and they travel up the yarn on the circular needle so I know exactly when to begin the cable or other stitch.
MW


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought all kinds of stitch or row markers....... what do I use now?????????? Twisties from bread wrappers!!!! LOL


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a method similar to that of MW.
I tie in a longish length of contrasting colour and move it up every 8 or 10 rows or whatever is appropriate if there is a fancy pattern to be used.
Either loop the odd yarn under a stitch on the necessary row, or pass it from front to back.

There is no need to cut the yarn into pieces - leave it long


I thought the initial inquiry was counting 'stitches'. If I have to cast on a large number, I tie in alternate yarn and move it backwards and forwards after every 10th or 20th stitch in the cast-on row.

If I forget to mark the row (or stitch) it is easy to count back and re-place the contrasting yarn.


Grosvenor


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

When you use a twistie.... you don't even have to change from row 10 to 11 to 12, etc. What is wrong with using stick figures? LOL Counting 5-10-15 is easy!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I would use a split stitch marker to mark a row from which I could count. Then move it to the corresponding row however many rows ahead your pattern requires.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

i PUT THE COUNTER RIGHT ON THE NEEDLES BETWEEN MY WORK.LIKE A MARKER.AND MOVE IT UP WITH THE WORK EACH ROW.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to make marks on paper but was getting tired of picking up pencil at end of every row or round so I strung one of the those round row counters on a ribbon and left the loop long enough so that it hangs almost same level as my knitting so less movement and less interruption of my rhythm.
Am sure other folks have come up with same or similiar solution.

Oh - if complicated pattern, I make copy and mark that as I go along.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, I am so happy I still have my Susan Bates Peg It counter. Unfortunately the stopped producing in the 70's. 

When I have a complicated pattern I scan a copy, put it in a sheet protector and make my notes with an expo marker which wipes right off.

I've only used circulars for years now but with my handy dandy Peg It that's never been an issue. Without it I'd probably just use paper.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I have a row counter that works for circulars or straight. Knit Picks has on and I know it can be found other places. Here is the one from KP. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80585


Oh my goodness! I've been tying my barrel counter to a loop of yarn or a stitch marker, because putting the needle through the barrel can often make too big a space for me. This is a wonderful gadget that I hadn't previously seen - and I bought a new row counter (handheld clicker like they use to count people coming into a venue) in a knitting store only last week. Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> Oh, I am so happy I still have my Susan Bates Peg It counter. Unfortunately the stopped producing in the 70's.
> 
> When I have a complicated pattern I scan a copy, put it in a sheet protector and make my notes with an expo marker which wipes right off.
> 
> I've only used circulars for years now but with my handy dandy Peg It that's never been an issue. Without it I'd probably just use paper.


Can you describe what it looks like? You have me curious.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> I've been knitting for many years and am used to using straight needles. I count rows when needed using one of those round stitch counter on the end of the needle. I am about to start a project using circular needles and was wondering how folks count the rows and stitches when there is no "end". Thanks.


I use the same kind of stitch counter on my circular needles, but I don't knit in the round.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a nifty stitch counter made by Clover, call a mini Kacha-Kacha. It's a clicker and you can thread a piece of yarn or ribbon through the top and wear it like a necklace. Very handy, easier to use than the little barrel ones..


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Row counters are useful tools, but "things happen" and I have learned that if a pattern is intricate, I need a foolproof way to see exactly where I am without spending time counting manually should things go awry.

My solution is to place markers in the work and remove them only when the work is completed. 

I place safety pins coded with bits of yarn. So, with an 8 row repeat, the white pin goes on the Right side of the 1st row, a yellow pin on the RS of the 4th row, a red coded pin on the RS of the 8th. 

Where the pattern says to "mark this row" I use a different color and where I need to mark the WS, I use a black or brown ("dark side") coded pin.

For the cost of a packet of pins and some tag ends of yarn, I have a foolproof system.

If I mess up and need to frog, the system is invaluable, so when I am designing on the fly, so to speak. I always know where I am.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I have one like this also and it works perfectly. The ring part goes between the sitches on the round. When you get to the end of the round you move the marker and turn the counter. Easy as can be.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I, too , use paper and pencil. I generally make a copy of the pattern I am using and I makes notes on the back and keep track of rows, pattern, and stitches. I can look back and also see if I made changes to the pattern, without writing on the pattern itself.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I do that also, and it really helps. Great post. :thumbup:


----------



## jwitt33 (Jan 23, 2011)

TammyK said:


> lenorehf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestions. My original thought was to use the round stitch counter and attach it to the work with a safety pin/stitch holder. I guess there is no specific knitting "tool" for this purpose.
> ...


That was going to be my suggestion! LOL I put the stitch counter on a piece of yarn and wear it around my neck when I'm working on the project. Then when I'm not working on it, I take the necklace off and put it in the same bag that I put the project, so it's ready to use when I pick up the project again. Hope this helps


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

I use a stitch marker and a "mini kacha" counter that I wear around my neck. The kacha has a lock on it so you can lock the number in place when you stop for the night.


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone every tried the metal counters that golfers use to count strokes? They seem to be less expensive than the kacha-kacha. You would just click a lever each row and usually they have a ring to hang the counter on something.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrome-Hand-Tally-Counter-4-Digit-Number-Clicker-Golf-/280645846935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157cbc797


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Buffy, my counter is a small plastic board with pegs. It's divided into rows, stitches, increases and decreases. you use a peg to keep track so you can tell instantly where you are, which row, which repeat, how many increases or decreases, etc. Keeps me from going crazier than usual.


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

I use a combination of the markers that look like a plastic safety pin and some round locking stitch markers in different colors. I use the safety pin one on one end so that I know it is the beginning then add as many locking markers as there are rows in the pattern. Then I just move to the next locking marker with every row until I complete the pattern. Works great for me. Hope I made this understandable.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> Hi Buffy, my counter is a small plastic board with pegs. It's divided into rows, stitches, increases and decreases. you use a peg to keep track so you can tell instantly where you are, which row, which repeat, how many increases or decreases, etc. Keeps me from going crazier than usual.


Okay, and what do you photocopy and put into a page protector? The pattern itself? It sounds really neat. I inherited one thing from my grandmother when I was young, and that was a set of dp needles that she used to knit our mittens with. If only I'd been a little older and could have seen what she had. I don't think anyone wanted most of her stuff and it was probably thrown out or given to someone I don't know. I was only seven when she passed away. An aunt later gave me the set of needles.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

delgami said:


> I use a paper. I am now working on circular needles and my stitch ends in 120 so when I have to start a new row I write down the row I start. I hope this helps!


I recently purchased a clicker type of counter that you put a ribbon thru and wear around your neck at JoAnns. It counts up to 99 then you can just keep going. I love it, don't have to stop or put the needles down


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> I've been knitting for many years and am used to using straight needles. I count rows when needed using one of those round stitch counter on the end of the needle. I am about to start a project using circular needles and was wondering how folks count the rows and stitches when there is no "end". Thanks.


I use circular needles for almost all projects. If I am knitting as if using straight needles, I just slip the counter over the needle and it hangs on the cable. If I am knitting in the round, I slip the counter on a long string and wear this as a necklace. The counter is now in easy reach of my fingers. Clover makes a counter that can be worn in such a fashion, it's green in color.

Happy knitting.

:-D


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

I photo copy my pattern so I can make notes on changes, etc. then I can add them to my pattern with a pen if I want them to be permanent Buffy. Just be sure to use an expo marker on the sheet protector so you when wipe it off when the project is complete and it's ready for the next time.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> I used to have the best row, stitch and pattern counter. It was on a small board and had pegs that you could move along as you proceeded with pattern. My Pups got a hold of it years ago and have been unable to locate or find another one. It was the best! I currently use the clicker type, or as others have said, a piece of paper and pencil/pen to keep track. Still on the lookout for the one I had years ago......


have you tried using a Cribbage board. they are cheap and the pegs come with the game. hope that helps. as for the stitch/row counter. i just finished 2 baby blankets on circular needles. i used a regular round row counter for straight needles but put a piece of scrap yarn through it to make a loop and then put a safty pin through that and pined it to the blanket. moving it up the blanket as needed. hope that helps
andrea from Canada


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

askem228. Thanks for the post on the cribbage board. Wanted to add it to my post but Old Timer's Disease read it's ugly head and I couldn't remember what it was called. To quote one of my grandkids DUH!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion on the cribbage board...I am probably the only one in my family who knows how to play the game and still have the cribage board my Dad made 60 years ago.....great way for a connection with him. thanks.

Although I really still would like to find the smaller compact one with rows, inc and dec and pattern rows....small compact and light and portable.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> askem228. Thanks for the post on the cribbage board. Wanted to add it to my post but Old Timer's Disease read it's ugly head and I couldn't remember what it was called. To quote one of my grandkids DUH!


thanks for the laff. i thought i was maybe suggesting something that people would not know what it was any more. i feel better now and not quite so old. actually now i think i just might go and play a game with my dad who taught me how to play so long ago.
i don't know if you can still find them this way but my dad had a brown plastic one that folded up. mine on the other hand is wood that has red, white, and blue stripes on it which could come in handy for increase and decrease rows.
Andrea from Canada
i will admit i'm only in my 30's and i plan to teach my 8 year old son to play very soon in order to help him with his math


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> I photo copy my pattern so I can make notes on changes, etc. then I can add them to my pattern with a pen if I want them to be permanent Buffy. Just be sure to use an expo marker on the sheet protector so you when wipe it off when the project is complete and it's ready for the next time.


If you ever get a chance to post a picture of your peg counter, would you do so? I could probably get my hubby to make me something similar, but I can't picture the increase/decrease part. Thanks.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> frajo110 said:
> 
> 
> > askem228. Thanks for the post on the cribbage board. Wanted to add it to my post but Old Timer's Disease read it's ugly head and I couldn't remember what it was called. To quote one of my grandkids DUH!
> ...


We still play here in Maine. And I've taught my kids - who don't play it much - so it's getting to the younger generation. I grew up playing it often, and I don't really see it as much. That hadn't occurred to me until you mentioned this.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

will do later today i just have to get batteries for my camera. my thought was to use the red row for each row in patter white row for the decrease rows and blue for the increase rows or something like that. hope that helps.
andrea from Canada


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have used an idea from one of the knitting shows on TV. Take a piece of yarn (perferably a different color) about 12 inches or as long as you need it. When you come to end of your first round lay it between the stitches, at end of next weave it back laying it between the stitches again. Continue like this until you no longer need a marker, and pull out the yarn.
You can easily count your rounds and mark the beg and end of each round too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I also keep a paper and pencil count, at the end of each row. And, I never put my work down unless it's at the end of the row. I also use "tick" marks, not numerals. It works for me. 

I also use stitch markers, as Ida suggested, when I'm making socks (for the leg and foot portion), that way I know for a fact that my count is correct, and that way my socks are exactly the same.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I also keep a paper and pencil count, at the end of each row. And, I never put my work down unless it's at the end of the row. I also use "tick" marks, not numerals. It works for me.
> 
> I also use stitch markers, as Ida suggested, when I'm making socks (for the leg and foot portion), that way I know for a fact that my count is correct, and that way my socks are exactly the same.


It's when I'm making socks that I run a strand of yarn back and forth across my work to mark my rows, as you do to make sure my sock are identical.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I have a row counter that works for circulars or straight. Knit Picks has on and I know it can be found other places. Here is the one from KP. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_display.cfm?ID=80585


This is the kind I use. I have several different sizes that fit needles from size 3 to 11. I get mine at Michaels & they come in a two pack usually. Can't knit without it. Sometimes I use the paper tick method but these are so much better.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd never owned one with the ring already attached. I've always had to attach a piece of yarn to hook them to my needle. I'll definitely look for these.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Buffy I'll be out of pocket for a bit but will see what I can do to post a photo for you.


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

There is another counter which you can buy at either JoAnns or Michaels, you just click as you knit the rows, ever since I started knitting with circular I use mine all the time.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I invested in the electronic row counter that comes on a ribbon to be hung around the neck. It has 3 different "screens" so you can keep track of 3 different things as once. I think I bought this at KnitPicks but have seen it many places. . . . jj


----------



## kniitylou (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi my name is chris and i make stitch/row counters. I have about 15 to 20 or so sets left from my grand scheme to go to craft sales; I found out it is much more fun to be on the other side of the tables. If you are interested in a stitch counter please email me at [email protected] and I will send you one in the mail.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

as promised pic of cribbage board.
andrea from Canada


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

i always use stitch holder and row counter. i use circles when i know something that needs to stay the same.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> I used to have the best row, stitch and pattern counter. It was on a small board and had pegs that you could move along as you proceeded with pattern. My Pups got a hold of it years ago and have been unable to locate or find another one. It was the best! I currently use the clicker type, or as others have said, a piece of paper and pencil/pen to keep track. Still on the lookout for the one I had years ago......


It sounds like a cribbage board


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

My goodness you are all so clever at saving money. Now I feel guilty about going out and spending about $20, as I remember. I have had it for years though and do use it all the time. It's called Stitch Counter Plus and is advertised in lots of the knitting magazines. It's black, has a screen like a calulater and hangs around your neck. The thing I like about it is that you can keep track of three different operations at the same time. You just click to advance the number.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Why not a small cribbage board?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > lenorehf said:
> ...


my necklace is getting heavier! i put my cable needle on a necklace...guess i'll just have to add the counter! one person here suggested an abacus for both rows and repeats as they have different colored beads, so you can count more than one thing...sounded good but have not seen one in the dollar store yet....(the only place i shop anymore!!!)


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the ideas on row counters. I did not know there was such a thing out there. I leave an extra long tail when I cast on then, when I reach the end of the round I either bring the tail to the front or back of the work so every bump represents 2 rows. When the project is finished I just slide the yarn out (it does not leave any tell-tale signs that it was ever there) and stitch it in as I would if I were joining mid row. It does waste a little yarn but it could be used to tuck in with the garment for repairs or to attach a button etc.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

love this! simple, there for seaming later, no waste....super idea!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Thanks to all for the ideas on row counters. I did not know there was such a thing out there. I leave an extra long tail when I cast on then, when I reach the end of the round I either bring the tail to the front or back of the work so every bump represents 2 rows. When the project is finished I just slide the yarn out (it does not leave any tell-tale signs that it was ever there) and stitch it in as I would if I were joining mid row. It does waste a little yarn but it could be used to tuck in with the garment for repairs or to attach a button etc.


I knit circularly as much as possible, and I choose to begin in the middle of the back. So there is no place to hide a tail, though having it for mending is a great idea especially since it has been through all the washes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have this lovely electronic row counter that was given to me as a gift...never use it and I feel pretty guilty about it as I know it wasn't cheap..maybe I'll buy a new battery for it!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Lots of good ideas. Mine is so simple, it's almost embarrassing. I just thread the round stitch counter with the end of the tail left from the cast on. Then it's always with the knitting and I don't worry about losing the counter.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> jennyb1 said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


Hi deemail,
I too, like the $ shops. Have picked up some great 'specials' over the years. A new one opened just before Christmas last year, but I did not even attempt to have a look in the first week of opening as there were hundreds of people in there. The queues to the check-outs were from the front of the store to the back and even curved around the store itself. I would not have been able to stand that long with a bad back. I still had to wait in a queue when I did eventually venture in, but at least it wasn't too long. So far they have not had any knitting items.  I have a friend who works there so going to ask her to let me know if they ever do receive anything in the knitting/crocheting line.

Take care, and thankyou for the post.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## cindyrhys (Mar 21, 2011)

I found the round, on the needle, stitch counter ackward to use. My husband ordered a "clicker" counter for me online. It has a loop that you probably put on your finger to carry it, but I put the loop onto a ribbon and wear it around my neck. Each click advances the numbers, and a knob clears them off.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got the Knitting Daily Newsletter. Lovely artical by Kathy about a sweater half done which finally has a home, and on it's way to being completed. Anyway at the end she has a picture of a counter which look really good. Susan Bate's 'Peg It'. It looks a little like a cribbage thingy. but more square and smaller. Some of you might like it.


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

How do you get the newsletter?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Deborrah said:


> How do you get the newsletter?


Go to http://www.knittingdaily.com/


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried to use those cute little stitch counters that slip on straight needles, and it just didn't work for me. I'm back to paper and pencil!


----------



## GiGiGi (Apr 15, 2011)

I use my "golf" bead counter to count rows for any pattern. I've made a set of up to 18 beads. I clip it to my shirt or bag and pull down a bead after every row. This won't help you find the beginning when working in the round but it will immediately tell you what row you are working on.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tammyk, I have the Peg It and am posting a photo, They haven't been produced since the 70's.

Sandi and I are thinking of starting a letter campagne to them to see if they will put in back into production and back on the market.


----------



## kittyrose (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to tell you your dog is beautiful.


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

I will sign that letter, what a great row counter


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Go to www.coatsandclark.com/products A susan bates 'Peg It'
is still sold it has changed a little in looks. Maybe a little smaller and it doesn't look like it actually uses pegs anymore, but a new and improved version is still sold.



frajo110 said:


> Tammyk, I have the Peg It and am posting a photo, They haven't been produced since the 70's.
> 
> Sandi and I are thinking of starting a letter campagne to them to see if they will put in back into production and back on the market.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Go to www.coatsandclark.com/products A susan bates 'Peg It'
> is still sold it has changed a little in looks. Maybe a little smaller and it doesn't look like it actually uses pegs anymore, but a new and improved version is still sold.
> 
> 
> ...


It's not so simple. This link may get you to see it, but then you have to find a local place that carries it. In my area no one does.

http://www.coatsandclark.com/cgi-bin/MsmGo.exe?grab_id=80&page_id=7085312&query=stitch+counter&hiword=COUNT+COUNTED+COUNTERS+COUNTING+COUNTS+COUNTY+STITC+STITCHE+STITCHED+STITCHER+STITCHERS+STITCHES+STITCHING+STITCHIS+STITCHON+STITCHY+counter+stitch+


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I only said they still do make a new and maybe improved 'Peg It' Not where you could buy it. Guess you have to search that for yourself. Sorry....



mjs said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to www.coatsandclark.com/products A susan bates 'Peg It'
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like that "peg it"..but on the way home from work I picked up a new battery for my electronic row counter (IT WAS A GIFT!, IT WAS A GIFT! - said in that "I'd never spend that much when a paper and pencil works" kind of voice. This thing does have a nice little neck lanyard, so I suppose I'll give it a try.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Just got the Knitting Daily Newsletter. Lovely artical by Kathy about a sweater half done which finally has a home, and on it's way to being completed. Anyway at the end she has a picture of a counter which look really good. Susan Bate's 'Peg It'. It looks a little like a cribbage thingy. but more square and smaller. Some of you might like it.


Hi Linda, I just read my Knitting Daily Newsletter also and saw the article you are talking about. I clicked on it, thinking I would see a larger picture, but that did not work. I was trying to see what the writing on it said. It made me think of a cribbage board - my late father had one. No idea where it is now though.

Take care,

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## midwifeau (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, I use a piece of coloured yarn to mark the beginning of a row (or end).


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

THAT's it!!!!! the best little invention ever. Thanks for posting it and now we must start our campaign to get it reproduced. Hopefully I will figure out how to print this up and maybe my talented son will be able to fabricate something....let's get on it! Thanks again.....would really like to put the clicker, paper and pencil away....it annoys the pups, and I don't have enough room on the couch where they lay down next to me while knitting....ha ha ha ha ha :thumbup:


----------



## Sbrumm (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! I would love to acquire one of these. If anyone has information on when or where please let me know. 

Sandra, Lafayette, IN
[email protected]


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just goggled Susan Bates Peg It and found a site artfire.com that has it for $3.00


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

$3.00! That's very reasonable! I just spent $2.00 for the new battery and it's going to wear out! Photo below of the electronic one (though I dearly love the person who bought it for me and it was very nice that they took the time to locate such an item).


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks Lucy....I am going to try again.....


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

The Fiber Shop has the Peg-It listed on their needles and accessories page. I don't know if they actually have any, or if they would ship, but they have all their contact info on the page, if anyone wants to call them and find out.

http://www.fibershop.com/needles.shtml


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi... If you scroll through the rest of this thread, someone else posted a large picture of the older '70's version. I wonder if Kathy of KD knows that version of Peg It isn't sold. Others on this same thread said the new version of Peg It is avavailable through art--something? You'll have to search through, don't quite remember the site and no time now to search. Don't you love Knitting Daily? I sure do. I really like how informative they are and the patterns from Interweave. I am knitting the the Lace Saddle Sleeve Tee. now. Hope you have luck finding the new version of PegIt. Maybe ebay has the 70's model.



jennyb1 said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the Knitting Daily Newsletter. Lovely artical by Kathy about a sweater half done which finally has a home, and on it's way to being completed. Anyway at the end she has a picture of a counter which look really good. Susan Bate's 'Peg It'. It looks a little like a cribbage thingy. but more square and smaller. Some of you might like it.
> ...


  :-D


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent Idea :thumbup: :lol: I want one


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the Peg It looks real good, especialy for beginners. It really gives you a clear understanding of the different aspects of the pattern/project.

Think I am going on their site and have a look at the new one.

elaine


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes I spent an hour or more online trying to find where to buy one. No luck at all. The coats & clark link didn't reveal anything but a photo...


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

just got off the phone with owner. She will be closing shop soon, and does not plan to order any more. So I gave her my email address and she will get back to me about any further information that might be helpful in locating these . Thanks for sending me that link.....we are on a roll...once I get something in my head, I have determination beyond belief! Thanks again...Sandi


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted the pic of the peg board. I had never seen one before. Now, I just might need one.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Lucy1037 said:


> I just goggled Susan Bates Peg It and found a site artfire.com that has it for $3.00


I just tried artfire.com, and typed both "counter" and "Susan Bates" into the search box (2 separate tries) and - nothing!
Any thoughts?


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I went to artfire.com and could not find it!!!


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

If you look at it long enough, the concept looks like an abacus. Hummmmm paper & magnets, cork & push-pins, etc. I have a pattern that has so much going on at the same time I made a spreadsheet on the computer to tell me what to do on each row. I'll post a picture when I get it done.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

they too are sold out....am looking in to another source, and if I get the response I hope to get...will order several and share...will keep you posted. Sandi


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

It looks a little like a cribbage board. Maybe someone has a handy woodworker in the family.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

lenorehf said:


> I've been knitting for many years and am used to using straight needles. I count rows when needed using one of those round stitch counter on the end of the needle. I am about to start a project using circular needles and was wondering how folks count the rows and stitches when there is no "end". Thanks.


I use the row counter from an old knitting machine. works beautifully unless the granchildren get to it to flick the counter switch


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok everybody, I have found the stitch counter on line to buy!
I did a search on 'Peg It' #14048. It may or may not be discontinued depending on what sites you look at.
It is available at www.accessoriesunlimitedinc.com for $4.20,
and at www.fibershop.com for $3.95
:thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I found it at fibershop.com for $3.95. When I had my order filled out, and tried to send it to them, I found out you have to type add to mailing list in a suggestion box that does not suggest it.

When I again clicked the box that was supposed to send them my info, all I got was a red-print-out of techical stuff.

Now I am even more determined to get to them. Today is Saturday so I will continue this quest on Monday.

Carolyn


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck everyone... It would certainly be worth while if someone can track them down.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Sandi
Let me know if you have any success.


----------



## Sbrumm (Mar 6, 2011)

Sandi:
That would be wonderful of you to share. I am not having any luck either. Keep me posted.
Sandy B (sbrumm)


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> Tammyk, I have the Peg It and am posting a photo, They haven't been produced since the 70's.
> 
> Sandi and I are thinking of starting a letter campagne to them to see if they will put in back into production and back on the market.


Count me *in* for signing!


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Suggested to Sandi we start a campaigne to Susan Bates. Time for them to put a good thing back on the market. If I lose mine I'll comb the earth for a new one :hunf:


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Please go for it...they would find a lot of sales by the look of it. Not sure where others saw it but perhaps on Interweave knits website as I did. They don't sell accessories I don't think ??? Deb


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Just registered with this group today but have been receiving daily digests for a month or two and have learned many things on here. I have used the "Handy Adder" for years to count my rows. This used to be a $1 item and we used it to go food shopping with it. It has a spot for cents, dimes, dollars and 10 dollars. I use the cents and dimes to count my rows. When I have to do a pattern many times, I use the 10 dollar part to count how many times I have completed the pattern. Can't leave it out when grandchildren are here, as they love to play with it  Other times, I will just tally my rows on paper.

Unfortunately, the Handy Adder has been discontinued and sells on eBay for about $10.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I use a piece of the yarn I'm working with and make a necklace by threading the yarn through the stitch marker. I am fabulous for having several projects going at once so using yarn from the project to make my "necklace" lets me know which stitch marker goes with which project.


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

If you want to spend 19.99 they make a cool row counter on a necklace at Nancy's Notions - I love mine. But you could also take the kind that goes on the end of you needle and put a thin chain or thin shoelace through it and make your own neckalce pretty cheap. Many, many ideas. I like to take notes to so I also use the $1.00 journal books from Michael's and can keep a number of projects in there. Happy Knitting! - SasZ


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Women Golfers use bead counters for their hits for each hole. Any sporting goods or GOLF store has them. They make the bead counters on a clip, on a necklace or a braclet.



msgran said:


> a friend of mine gave me two patterns (which I can't find right now) to make her a row counter for her knitting. It was easy to make. I took 10 of the large (8 or 9 mm) jump rings and linked them together and then put 10 beads on a wire with a charm on one end and attached the other end with a small loop to the end of the 10 rings. Then I sewed a small set of beads togehter on elastic cord so I could slide these along the beads. Each bead represents one set of ten rows; each ring represents a row. As you circular knit and get to the end/beginning of the next row, just move your needle to the next ring and when you get to the last ring, move it back to the first and drop your beaded ring down a bead on the other side. I hope that makes sense. It works well and I've made several with different charms to go with the personality of the recipient.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Really an interesting little tool...have never seen it before!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

frajo110 said:


> Tammyk, I have the Peg It and am posting a photo, They haven't been produced since the 70's.
> 
> Sandi and I are thinking of starting a letter campagne to them to see if they will put in back into production and back on the market.


I have one of those. Darned if I know where the pegs are!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I just checked ebay. One PegIt is currently up to over $26 plus $2 shipping. I think the Susan Bates company needs to take a hint!!!!! I have a little Clover counter which seems to suffice for now. I think I like this tool...simple. I'm not into smart phones and aps...old fashioned? Maybe that's what I like about knitting...just a couple of simple tools and some yarn. We probably should figure out a way to start a Knitting Paradise petition!!!


----------



## Cdunn (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Charity Knitter,
Your profile picture is so very cute


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't usually sign petitions, but this one sounds good. Carolyn


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't usually sign petitions either. I bid on a counter on ebay yesterday...upping the current bid by several dollars. Was outbid in less than two minutes!!! Was it one of you??? LOL I think it sounds like this accesory/tool should definitely make a comeback!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Has any one used the Addi Stitch Gauge & Counting Frame ??


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> I don't usually sign petitions either. I bid on a counter on ebay yesterday...upping the current bid by several dollars. Was outbid in less than two minutes!!! Was it one of you??? LOL I think it sounds like this accesory/tool should definitely make a comeback!


I have bid on ebay often. A good tip is, do not bid until minutes before the end, then put in the highest you will go, and let the bidding go by itself. One usually knows how high one is willing to go, and like you said if you bid early you will often raise the bid unnecessarily. And NO it was not me. Sorry you didn't win. It takes a little bit of pactice until you learn to out wit the 'practiced' bidders.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Trust me...I'm a pro at eBay...to my own detriment!!! :mrgreen: I find that no particular strategy is perfect and sometimes it's just demand and timing. I have bid on some things that no one else found or bid on even after 6 days. I've also done the bidding wars and either bailed or fought to the death! I understand that there is software that will go in literally the last couple of seconds and bid for the "kill." As much as I think this little counter is wonderful, I sure am not willing to pay over $30 for it. It's funny that in our age of tech-y-ness, we can't be happy with the simple little manual tools that work fine and don't need batteries, so we can't even get them any more...or we can but they cost more than a hand held calculator!!! Right now I'm knitting multiples of the same thing so I just count the rows and have the pattern memorized and I'm in sort of a no-brainer mode. Maybe when I switch gears, I'll just have to have one of these? THANKS!


----------



## krewmom (Sep 9, 2012)

There is definately and end to each row and the instructions will probably tell you to "put a marker" when you have completed one round of each circle. If they do not, then you might do it for yourself just so you can count rows and know when to follow the next row in your instructions.


----------

